# Rv Show



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Just sitting here on Sunday night and flipping through the tv channels and came to HGTV. They are showing RV Show 2008. Getting excited to go camping. Wish they had a show about camping all the time. Just like the "Food Channel"


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

The Camping Channel, now that's good television. I can see it now, tonight's episode goes undercover into the realm of The Outbackers. Brought to you by Quickie Flush. I might get cable if this was offered.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

thevanobackers said:


> Just sitting here on Sunday night and flipping through the tv channels and came to HGTV. They are showing RV Show 2008. Getting excited to go camping. Wish they had a show about camping all the time. Just like the "Food Channel"


We watched it! not bad. Tomorrow we are on our way to the dealer..... J/K









How 'bout "*Outbackers Television*" or *OBTV *for short!


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Outbackers TV.

I think you are onto something. It would certainly be better than some of the other reality shows out there.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We watched the show too. They are always too focused on the 100k+ units for our taste. The trailer from China was great news...
















The only really strange part is that they spent probably 20% of the show on TT's. Not a lot of focus on a big part of the total market!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, we watched it.
Made me want a we bit of the luck of the Irish though.
Or maybe that 4x4 Ford Class C.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

They showed the 14k lb 5ers and the DW asked can our truck tow one of those.... dont know where she was going with that but ill let it sit for a while...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> They showed the 14k lb 5ers and the DW asked can our truck tow one of those.... dont know where she was going with that but ill let it sit for a while...


I know where you can pick up a F350 dually with the Tow Boss option. It increases the GCWR to 26,000 lbs!









I shouldn't laugh, I'm in the same boat. I'm sitting on the couch last night as I hear my DW talking to a friend on the phone about how I just had to get a new truck, but now we had might as well get a bigger trailer







.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> They showed the 14k lb 5ers and the DW asked can our truck tow one of those.... dont know where she was going with that but ill let it sit for a while...


I know where you can pick up a F350 dually with the Tow Boss option. It increases the GCWR to 26,000 lbs!








[/quote]
STOP IT and dont tell the DW. im writing it off as some sort of pregnant hormonal something.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dan L said:


> Outbackers TV.
> 
> I think you are onto something. It would certainly be better than some of the other reality shows out there.


Took the kids to see Horton Hears a Who this weekend...one of the ads before the movie was for a new reality TV show. Ready for this one? Is is a dog grooming reality show named "Groomer Has It". My wife leaned over and said something like, "have we done everything else and this is all that's left for reality TV"? Come on...Dog Grooming? Really?

http://www.dogchannel.com/dog-news/dog-gro...ity-series.aspx


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Saw the show as well. I enjoyed the hostess the mostess







Ummm, but yeah, nice to see some good lookin RV's too


----------

